# Need some advice.



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

So I put northern ML as my 3rd choice on the draw this year, just as a lark. Low and behold I drew it. I've never fired a ML, nor do I own one (yet), so I could really use some advice, or someone who would be willing to take a newb out and show him the ropes. I would really appreciate it.

Also if anyone has a decent ML that they would like to part with. I really like the looks of the TC renegade or a nice Hawkins, but would also consider an inline. I do IT/Websites/Photography and would love to trade for one if I could.

Thanks in advance.
Justus


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Where are you located? it would save you a lot of time to get someone to take you out to show you how to operate one, I would be willing if located close. TC, that is all that you need to know. You can certainly save a few dollars with other makes, but it seems quite silly to save a few dollars on something that will last you a lifetime, you will remember how you don't like it much longer than you will remember saving a few dollars.


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm up in Davis County, Syracuse to be exact. I think I have someone who's going to show me the ropes. Thanks Huge


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

So I got ahold of a T/C Hawkens .54 the guy gave me all his accessories too. 

One of the things that came with it were 30-40 Lead Slugs (dont think thats the proper term.) they dont have sabots but have bore butter on them. He says they are 500 grain, and that with 100grains of powder he can put 1 inch groups at 100 yards. So I will probably try that combination, but I would also love to hear some other recipes that work well for people. 

I'm really excited to get out and learn how to shoot this thing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It sounds like he gave you some maxi-balls and if they are the Thompsom Center ones then I believe that they weigh 430 grains. I found that 90 grains of Pyrodex was the best load for them in my .54 T/C Renagde and have taken 2 elk and a number of deer with them.


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

He said they were custom made for him by a guy up in Brigham City... I'll look at the Maxi-balls... do you guys prefer those over round balls for hunting?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In my opinion a round ball is good to 100 yards. I will admit that I have taken both an elk and mule deer with a .54 round ball and patch but much rather shoot the maxi-balls, and since I do most of my hunting here in Colorado I have to shoot lead bullets because sabots are illegal. Now when I head over to Utah for the muzzle loader season I will drag out my inline for the little extras that it can do.
As far as the load for the maxi balls I found that with 110 grains of Pyrodex I was shooting all over the place and with the 90 grains I could shoot all day out to 150 yards and hold a 6" pattern.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Roundballs need SLLLOOWWW twist barrels to shoot properly, 1 in 60" twist IMO or 1 in 72 is better. Conicals are ok in faster twists down to 1 in 32". Sabots are ok down to 1 in 28".

1 in 48" barrels suck IMO, not great for anything, too much of a compromise.


-DallanC


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I like powerbelts.


----------

